# Scanner Launch Varios Modelos (Daños y Soluciones)



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 6, 2021)

Publicaré en este hilo, los posibles errores y sus soluciones con respecto a estos Scanneres, esperando que a mas de alguno le puedan servir estas reparaciones. Lo hago con el afán de poder apoyar a aquelos usuarios que NO tienen respuesta por parte de la empresa XLaunch


*Scanner Launch Creader no enciende 
Modelo: CRP123
Serie: Creader VII+
Empresa: Launch*

Daño:
Usuario indica que su Scanner CRP 123, no enciende, además provoca daño en batería del vehículo.

Solución:
Revisar componente ZEN1 en placa PCB, el cual es un Diodo Zener de 16 Voltios (controlado también por temperatura PTC), que va al pin #1 del puerto del scanner. Este diodo cuyo código es T164 se pone en corto circuito con GND, haciendo que la batería del vehículo se descargue. Este componente suele fallar cuando hay un daño severo al momento de encender el vehículo y tenerlo conectarlo.

Se identifica en la flecha roja.




Este es el componente que debe ser reemplazado, pero si no hay disponible, entonces con un IC regulador de 12 voltios es más que suficiente para seguir operando.







Luego de repararlo ya puede funcionar de nuevo.


----------



## Dieguito_22 (Dic 5, 2021)

Hola.! Me podras ayudar porfavor.!! Tengo una launch crp129 profesional el cual al enchufarlo a un vehículo no enciende, ya probé con varios cables obd2, distintos autos y nada. Pero al enchufarlo con el cable USB si enciende. Toda ayuda que me puedas brindar será genial ya que no consigo quien me lo pueda reparar. Saludos y gracias por compartir tus conocimientos.!!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Dic 6, 2021)

Hola, buenos días, ¿Podrías subir fotografías del interior? de la placa de ambos lados y con mucho cuidado para evitar daño en la pantalla. Así vemos que modelo es de PCB y darte un diagnóstico.





Dieguito_22 dijo:


> Hola.! Me podras ayudar porfavor.!! Tengo una launch crp129 profesional el cual al enchufarlo a un vehículo no enciende, ya probé con varios cables obd2, distintos autos y nada. Pero al enchufarlo con el cable USB si enciende. Toda ayuda que me puedas brindar será genial ya que no consigo quien me lo pueda reparar. Saludos y gracias por compartir tus conocimientos.!!


----------



## Dieguito_22 (Mar 5, 2022)

Hola ahí te paso fotos


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 7, 2022)

EL pin 1 del conector DB15, es el que alimenta el scanner, luego pasa a un regulador y luego a unos capacitores junto con el Relay blanco que tienes ahí. 

No se ve bien las fotografías, pero tienes el mismo problema que yo. Cambia este IC que te he marcado en rojo o remuévelo y adapta un LM7512 para proteger el sobrevoltaje proveniente de la batería del vehículo:


----------



## Dieguito_22 (Mar 7, 2022)

Gracias por tu tiempo.!  Lo voy a hacer y te cuento que tal me fue. Saludos y nuevamente gracias.!!!!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 7, 2022)

Dieguito_22 dijo:


> Gracias por tu tiempo.!  Lo voy a hacer y te cuento que tal me fue. Saludos y nuevamente gracias.!!!!


Desuelda con aire caliente a baja velocidad, viene bien pegado y puedes dañar la placa si no la remueves con cuidado o le pones demasiado calor. yo me tard entre 4 a 7  minutos no recuerdo, pero fue a 380ºC a baja velocidad


----------



## Dieguito_22 (Mar 7, 2022)

Excelente dato.! Muy agradecido por tu ayuda.


----------



## Dannychettik (Abr 26, 2022)

Amigos tengo un problema con un crp123 pro. El enciende pero dejó de leer los carros después de una actualización que se le hizo. Hay alguna manera de restituirlo de fabrica? Es riesgoso?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Abr 29, 2022)

Claro que si


Dannychettik dijo:


> Amigos tengo un problema con un crp123 pro. El enciende pero dejó de leer los carros después de una actualización que se le hizo. Hay alguna manera de restituirlo de fabrica? Es riesgoso?


Lo que tenes que hacer es copiar todo el contenido de la microSD a una PC. Guardalo porque dentro viene la licencia.

Vete a ajustes, mira la licencia, en este caso el serial y el password que tuviste que recibir cuando compraste el Scanner

Con el Scanner viene un CD de instalación que trae el programa llamado "Creader_Series_Update TOOL" que permtie descargar los archivos para iniciar de nuevo el Scanner.

Ingresa la clave y el numero de serie: Podrás descargar de nuevo todos los archivos... O bien ponte en contacto conmigo y te los puedo proporcionar, siempre y cuando me des el número de serie del Scanner... Dependiendo de tu numero de serie, tendrás mas o menos vehículos.

El archivo descargado pesa 4GB Razón por la cual es necesario una de 8GB en sistema de archivos FAT32


----------



## Dannychettik (Abr 29, 2022)

Amiga gracias por su pronta respuesta y la ayuda. Le voy a adjuntar una serie de fotos a ver si me puede ayudar. Porque mi escáner no trajo cd y tampoco veo memoria micro SD. Supongo que no debe ser original entonces? Tiene un número de serial.en la.parte trasera pero en el sistema no lo acepta.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 2, 2022)

Destapalo, viene una ranura oculta en su interior




Dannychettik dijo:


> Amiga gracias por su pronta respuesta y la ayuda. Le voy a adjuntar una serie de fotos a ver si me puede ayudar. Porque mi escáner no trajo cd y tampoco veo memoria micro SD. Supongo que no debe ser original entonces? Tiene un número de serial.en la.parte trasera pero en el sistema no lo acepta.


----------



## Eduardo0812 (May 10, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Publicaré en este hilo, los posibles errores y sus soluciones con respecto a estos Scanneres, esperando que a mas de alguno le puedan servir estas reparaciones. Lo hago con el afán de poder apoyar a aquelos usuarios que NO tienen respuesta por parte de la empresa XLaunch
> 
> 
> *Scanner Launch Creader no enciende
> ...



Hola, tengo un problema con el numero de serie de el escaner crp123x, no puedo agregarlo.


----------



## Fabiantorres (May 10, 2022)

Hola soy de Paraguay,tengo un crp429c me pidió actualizar software,una vez que descargo todo,se instalo, se reinicio y ya la pantalla me salio toda borrosa como que se fundió la pantalla, apenas un año tiene y poquito uso,que podría ser xfa


----------



## J2C (May 10, 2022)

.




*Before operation, read the manual* !!!!!!​


Antes de usarlo, leer MUY BIEN el manual !!!




Salu2.-


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 11, 2022)

Ese Scanner es Android, cuando lo compras, tienes que registrarlo, usas la app llamada Launch y registras tu correo y asignas una contraseña. Luego que lo registras, ya puedes descargar las actualizaciones. Si no tienes esos datos necesitas una cuenta de usuario en LAUNCH IBERICA, donde deberás comprobar que lo compraste con un distribuidor autorizado. Al momento no hay mas información al respecto y he tenido que devolver varios de esos modelos porque yo no tengo copias de seguridad de los Datos de ese equipo. 

Internamente tienen una ranura para MicroSD... Pero no hay mas información... Te quedo mal



Eduardo0812 dijo:


> Hola, tengo un problema con el numero de serie de el escaner crp123x, no puedo agregarlo.





Fabiantorres dijo:


> Hola soy de Paraguay,tengo un crp429c me pidió actualizar software,una vez que descargo todo,se instalo, se reinicio y ya la pantalla me salio toda borrosa como que se fundió la pantalla, apenas un año tiene y poquito uso,que podría ser xfa



Para este caso, necesito la fotografía real del defecto. Puede ser que solo sea daño del firmware (Archivo BOOT.BIN) y por eso te de ese error. Manda la fotografía y con gusto te puedo apoyar


----------



## Joe Garrido (May 18, 2022)

Me pasó exactamente lo mismo con el scaner launch CRP 429c
Me pasó exactamente lo mismo con el scaner launch CRP 429c
Eso me aparece


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 19, 2022)

Joe Garrido dijo:


> Me pasó exactamente lo mismo con el scaner launch CRP 429c
> Me pasó exactamente lo mismo con el scaner launch CRP 429c
> Eso me aparece


Ese es daño en pantalla. Si es la versión reciente (la última mas  reciente previo a descontinuarse) seguramente tiene una microSD, extraela y enciendela sin ella, si te aparece imagen de error y no te da ese problema, la microSD tiene daño


----------



## Cuayo (Jun 18, 2022)

Hola Amigo, soy de Chile
Compre un Launch 123i por Aliexpress pero no tengo las licencias.
No venía con usuario ni clave
Que se puedo hacer??


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 18, 2022)

Cuayo dijo:


> Compre un Launch 123i por Aliexpress pero no tengo las licencias.
> Que se puedo hacer??



1. Pedir al vendedor la clave/licencia.
2. Revisar, si hay un CD, si contiene los datos.
3. Devolver el producto.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 20, 2022)

Cuayo dijo:


> Hola Amigo, soy de Chile
> Compre un Launch 123i por Aliexpress pero no tengo las licencias.
> No venía con usuario ni clave
> Que se puedo hacer??


Te puedo ayudar, pero necesito que hagas lo siguiente:
Primero no soy amigo, soy amiga. Un placer saludarte.

1. Tomale una foto a la parte de atrás y publícala aquí,
2. Extrae la MicroSD y revisala en algún computador, Encontrarás una carpeta llamada VIII, dentro de ella hay un archivo CREADER.INI el cual contiene unos códigos y versiones del dispositivo y BIOS. Abre el archivo.
3. Copia todos los datos del creader acá y con gusto te proporciono tu licencia original que se obtiene con los datos de ese CREADER.INI
4. Te puedo proporcionar el sistema operativo de ese CREADER LAUNCH 123 (tamaño entre 700MB a 1.2GB dependiendo de la licencia)


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jul 19, 2022)

*Subo el Firmware para CRP123 / CRP129/ Creader VII / Creader VIII
no contiene los Vehículos ni licencias.

Solo son para restaurarlo de fábrica y devolverlo a la vida y comprobar su funcionamiento*

1. Formateen la MicroSD a FAT32
2. En la MicroSD, creen una carpeta llamada CR_VII en mayúsculas sin importar el modelo y versión, el nombre de esa carpeta es importante
3. Extraigan el archivo que les he subido, son los archivos de emergencia para reparar el Firmware de esos Scaneneres y no contienen la licencia
4. inserten la MicroSD en el Scaner y en unos segundos veran "TF CARD INITIALIZING" para luego ver un mensaje de UPGRADE
5. Acepten y esperen que actualice. Tarda entre 4 a 10 minutos, no lo apaguen.

Los vehículos no aparecerán, esos dependen de su licencia, serie y contraseña. Si los compraron en otro sitio, pidan al vendedor los datos. Si son Chinos, me temo que tendrán que buscar en Youtube a un usuario que los vende por 2 Bidens (US dólares) Busquenlo yo no haré spam ni voy a propomocionar a alguien ajeno a mi persona o a forosdeelectronica.

*Cuando finalicen, verán esto*




*Y Luego seguramente esto o bien, dependiendo del modelo, solo Ajustes o solo Ayuda*


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jul 19, 2022)

-----

*Notas Sobre el Diodo de protección Zener

Síntoma: No enciende Scanner, drena la batería del vehículo donde se conecta
Solución Sustituir Diode ZEN1 en PCB con código T164*

Este Diodo zener va ubicado en la placa PCB, desde el V+ que va del pin #1 hacia C63 / C61 / C41 / Bobina de protección L6 / Capacitor CA1 de 47uF 35 Voltios DC

Código de Repuesto: RF1495-000
Casa: MOUSER
Voltaje de entrada: 16.4 Voltios DC
Adjunto Datasheet PDF


----------



## Unexo1 (Jul 20, 2022)

Joe Garrido dijo:


> Me pasó exactamente lo mismo con el scaner launch CRP 429c
> Me pasó exactamente lo mismo con el scaner launch CRP 429c
> Eso me aparece


 
Tengo también el mismo problema, luego de una actualización el scanner quedo con la pantalla exactamente igual.. ya lo desarme y no tiene ninguna tarjeta de memoria.. hay alguna manera de hacer un reinicio de fabrica por juego de botones u otra manera?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jul 20, 2022)

El defecto de la pantalla que lentamente se pone borrosa y brillante, es por Firmware que no es compatible, Tienen que descargar el Firmware original con numero de serie y password, si lo tienen, puedo pedirlo a Launch Iberoamérica... solo necesito el archivo CREADER.INI que está dentro de la microSD, concretamente dentro de la carpeta CR_VII

Pasenme un archivo de esos, tomen fotos de atrás y delante, con eso puedo buscarles una versión estable


----------



## Emcha123 (Sep 22, 2022)

Hola, buenas noches a todos y en especial Heidy que con sus conocimientos nos ayuda, pero paso a explicar mi problema, tengo un escaner Cread@r Professional, CPR123 y una persona que trabajaba con migo sustrajo la memoria USB que venía con el equipo, tengo en mi poder la caja con los manuales, pero la contraseña no la tengo, he intentado de muchas formas de reinstalar el FIRMWARE, pero no he podido, cabe mencionar que hasta que di con este foro y descargue los archivos.rar, que están aquí de los FIRMWARE, ahora el dispositivo llega hasta la pantalla que dice “TF CARD INITIALIZATION”, luego se apaga la pantalla, si aprieto una de las teclas menos ESC emite sonido, quizás me podrían ayudar, se los agradezco mucho de antemano. adjunto fotos del dispositivo. slds.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 23, 2022)

1) Inserta tu MicroSD en la computadora.
2) Descarga este archivo y descomprimelo
3) Formatea tu MicroSD a FAT32
4) Copia la carpeta CR_VII descomprimida, en tu microSD
5) Recuerda: carpeta raíz es CR_VII y dentro de ella deben haber 3 carpetas y 2 archivos


6) El archivo Creader.ini que te paso es mi licencia, la cual no será válida para vos, pero podrás usarla para iniciar tu Scanner
7) Si todo marcha bien, verás en pantalla al encender tu  scanner, un texto llamado "upgrade" y luego de 2 minutos podrás usarlo
8) Mi licencia esta nula, son 12 ceros (000000000000) pero cuando veas ajustes e información, podrás ver tu numero de licencia (serial) y también podrás ver el número de Password que serán sobreescritos por los tuyos. Cuando te aparezcan, me los pones acá y veré como restauro tu licencia original.

Nota: si no te inicia tu scanner y se queda igual en pantalla negra con textos blancos, me avisas y te paso una copia de seguridad de mi scanner y probamos. No estoy  vendiendo nada, no te estoy pidiendo nada a cambio, mas que apoyes a forosdeelectronica. Tanto como a mi me ha servido.

la segunda parte del archivo que no se subió


----------



## Emcha123 (Sep 26, 2022)

Buen día, he descargado los archivos .ZIP, al moento de descomprimirlos sale un mensaje, que dice que "los ficheros estan corruptos ", agradezco de antemano por el apoyo, adjunto imgen del error. slds!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 27, 2022)

Emcha123 dijo:


> Buen día, he descargado los archivos .ZIP, al moento de descomprimirlos sale un mensaje, que dice que "los ficheros estan corruptos ", agradezco de antemano por el apoyo, adjunto imgen del error.



Intenta esto:
A) descarga los dos archivos
B) Renombra el segundo archivo llamado "microsd-z01.zip" y déjalo solo como "microsd.z01"
C) Usa Winrar 5.6 o el más reciente, no uses el descompresor de Windows o MacOS por defecto
D) Cuando lo hayas renombrado, descomprime el archivo llamado "MicroSD.zip" y este archivo tomará el segundo

Eso es todo, a la próxima no tardes en responder...


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 27, 2022)

Ahí dejo el archivo rar que queda


----------



## Emcha123 (Sep 27, 2022)

Buenos días*,* he descargado la información de los archivos, formateé la micro USB, en formato FAT 32, ingres*é* la carpeta a la micro y luego al escáner y al iniciar aparece el siguiente mensaje. S*a*l*u*d*o*s y muchas gracias por el apoyo*.*


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 27, 2022)

Me confirmas que es un CREADER LAUNCH CRP123 
Intenta este archivo por favor, le he quitado el firmware versión 2.4 y le he puesto versión 2.10


----------



## Emcha123 (Sep 27, 2022)

Buenas noches, este último archivo si me sirvió, inicio el escáner y pide obtener el código. Sinceramente les agradezco mucho por los aportes y la guía que me dieron. Muchísimas gracias, había probado de todas las formas que pude en internet hasta que di con este foro, son unos crak. Adjunto imágenes


Emcha123 dijo:


> Buenas noches, este último archivo si me sirvió, inicio el escáner y pide obtener el código. Sinceramente les agradezco mucho por los aportes y la guía que me dieron. Muchísimas gracias, había probado de todas las formas que pude en internet hasta que di con este foro, son unos crak. Adjunto imágenes


Comparto la información una vez que se descargo.espero que se útil a alguien más como a mí. Slds


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 28, 2022)

Excelente y me agrada poderte ayudar en ello.

Con mi licencia anulada, tu scanner lee la que trae en el EEPROM, y la sobreescribe y con eso ya puedes iniciar la restauración y por ende ya puede funcionarte... Me siento feliz de poderte ayudar.

Si me pudieras compartir tu copia de tu MicroSD con la carpeta Vehicles, te lo agradecería mucho...

Por cierto veré si publico tambien en esta sección, todo sobre ECUs y demás electrónica el Vehículo y si tienes también información, por favor compartela con nosotros acá. 

Espero verte má seguido


----------



## J2C (Sep 28, 2022)

.



@heidyvanesa19 esta imagen:

*Imagen quitada por seguridad.*​

con su propios números de Serie y Registro debería guardarla bien por si tiene problemas en el futuro?




Salu2.-


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 28, 2022)

si, se debe guardar bien y también no debería mostrarlo acá, porque hay muchos malintencionados que pueden hace que bloqueen su licencia si ingresan varias veces el mismo número de registro


----------



## Emcha123 (Sep 28, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Excelente y me agrada poderte ayudar en ello.
> 
> Con mi licencia anulada, tu scanner lee la que trae en el EEPROM, y la sobreescribe y con eso ya puedes iniciar la restauración y por ende ya puede funcionarte... Me siento feliz de poderte ayudar.
> 
> ...


Buenas tardes, muchas gracias por todo el apoyo y si estoy trabajando 100%, claro que sí puedo compartir la información es más ayer mismo iba a subir la carpeta comprimida pero al final no pude porque pesa demasiado. Pero yo con mucho gusto si hay alguna otra forma de poder compartirla, slds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2022)

Emcha123 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, muchas gracias por todo el apoyo y si estoy trabajando 100%, claro que sí puedo compartir la información es más ayer mismo iba a subir la carpeta comprimida pero al final no pude porque pesa demasiado. Pero yo con mucho gusto si hay alguna otra forma de poder compartirla, slds.



Los programas de comprimir - descomprimir , permiten dividir en varios archivos mas pequeños


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 29, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los programas de comprimir - descomprimir , permiten dividir en varios archivos mas pequeños


Es que pesa 600MB el archivo completo mi estimado, y además son archivos pagados con licencia, o sea, esos son archivos con CopyRight por ese motivo es que yo quité la carpeta VEHICLES, porque en ella están los firmwares y archivos para realizar procesos con el Scanner... Los cuales varían dependiendo de la licencia y el registro... Razón por la cual no he podido subir toda mi colección


----------



## Hugo Orantes (Oct 12, 2022)

Hola, buena tarde, perdonen, tengo un scanner crp 429c, la última vez que lo conecté fue en una Mazda cx-5 2020 todo normal, leía bien, de repente el sol entró por la ventana y le pegaba al escaner,resulta que se puso algo caliente pero aún así funcionaba, esperé que se enfriara en la sombra,luego lo apagué como de costumbre y lo desconecté del vehículo.

Al poco tiempo, alrededor de tres días lo intenté usar en otro vehículo y no me encendió, pensé que era falta de carga ya que se carga con los mismos vehículos a donde lo conecto pero no enciende solo hace un sonido de ( beep beep) de conectado que siempre hacía cada vez que lo conectaba a un vehículo, pero no enciende, si alguien me pudiese ayudar le agradecería, la batería interna tiene carga porque la medí con multimetro y tiene 3.4V y originalmente dice en la etiqueta de la misma 3.7V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2022)

3,4 V está baja , carga completa debe llegar a 4,2 V


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Oct 13, 2022)

Esa batería de polímero de Litio, esta dañada, pero ese no es el problema, el problema es pantalla LCD dañada, suena porque enciende, pero el daño es en la pantalla, le sucede lo mismo a los móviles celulares si los dejas al calor dentro del vehículo... la pantalla sufre daño.

Deja cargando 8 horas y conectalo al vehículo rápidamente, si enciende, cambia la batería si no enciende, es daño en pantalla


----------



## Datduino (Nov 7, 2022)

Buenas tardes tengo créater 129X, no enciende al momento de conectarlo al Cargar, titilea el logo de Launch pero no pasa de esa condicion


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 8, 2022)

Datduino dijo:


> Buenas tardes tengo créater 129X, no enciende al momento de conectarlo al Cargar, titilea el logo de Launch pero no pasa de esa condicion


Datos?

Nombre
Marca
modelo
defecto
fotografías del defecto
Pruebas realizadas
Detalle del contenido de la MicroSD


----------



## juanc.791 (Nov 15, 2022)

Buenos días*, *tengo un crp 909x*,* ayer lo conect*é* a un vehículo y trabaj*ó* bien*.*
Después lo volví a conectar y el scanner si enciende pero no lee que est*á* conectado al vehículo*.*


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 15, 2022)

juanc.791 dijo:


> Buenos días*, *tengo un crp 909x*,* ayer lo conect*é* a un vehículo y trabaj*ó* bien*.*
> Después lo volví a conectar y el scanner si enciende pero no lee que est*á* conectado al vehículo*.*


Necesito datos completos mi amigo:
Fotografías legibles del equipo, qué pruebas has hecho.
Para adelantarte algo, lo primero es verificar continuidad del cable OBD2, luego debes desarmarlo y ver los optoacopladores que trae dentro

Ese es Android, entonces tendrías primero que revisar si la aplicación tiene daño (en ajustes, aplicaciones, solo borrar caché y no datos)

*¿Cómo lo conectas con bluetooth o con cable OBD2? *


----------



## juanc.791 (Nov 15, 2022)

El problema fue que sin saber se conectó a un 24v y después de ahí ya no quiere enlazar con ningún vehículo 
El cable obd2 todos los pines tiene continuidad

No se si tendrá arreglo


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 16, 2022)

Tendrías que destaparlo por completo mi estimado, cuando lo abras tomate fotografía completa de la placa para ve dónde empezar


----------



## juanc.791 (Dic 8, 2022)




----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Dic 9, 2022)

Revisa el Pin #16 el cual recibe +12VCC, ya que al darle +24VCC pudiste haber dañado un fusible o diodo de protección. 
Busca el pin #16 y sigue la pista a ver que componentes tienes a la mano dañados


----------



## chamul (Dic 17, 2022)

Hola*.
S*oy de El *S*alvador y tengo un problema de un *e*scanner *CRP*123*, y* al momento de iniciar se queda ah*í* y ya no pasa como que se congelara y prob*é* otro cable y saque la sd y esta buena
*¿ Q*ue puedo hacer ?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Dic 17, 2022)

Utilice los archivos que he subido, extraiga la microSD, insertela en una PC con Windows, guarde una copia de seguridad en la PC, luego use uno de los siguientes archivos que he subido aquí al foro descomprimiendolo en la raíz de la microSD, luego insertela en el scanner y enciéndalo. Verá una actualización y procesa hasta que termine, en 10 minutos ya lo tiene funcionando.


----------



## chamul (Dic 17, 2022)

Está bien


Voy hacer eso muchas gracias. 

Una pregunta cual de todos los archivos tengo que utilizar?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Dic 18, 2022)

chamul dijo:


> Está bien
> 
> 
> Voy hacer eso muchas gracias.
> ...


El de su modelo, en este caso el CRP123


----------



## juanka730 (Miércoles a las 8:26 PM)

Hola, un gusto saludarle, tengo un CRP 123X, no enciende, al abrirlo no tiene memoria SD, pareciera que viene sin ella, entiendo que seguramente se le borró el firmwere porque chequee todo el equipo electrónicamente y no hay ningun corto, y a los controladores le están llegando los voltajes correspondientes*.
*
Le traté de colocar una memoria con los archivos que has pasado por el foro, los del CRP 123 tal cual como has dicho aqui pero no hace nada, me podrás ayudar por favor a ver que se le puede hacer? La tarjeta es como la última imagen que mandaron por este prestigioso grupo el compañero Juanc.791*.*


----------

